# Prospect Filly



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My friend is selling this filly, and I'm wondering your opinions on her, as I'm thinking of making an offer. What do you think? Please feel free to be brutally honest, I will not take offence. She is a 2 (coming 3, but pictured as a long yearling) Swedish Warmblood mare named Windover Willow. 

Pictures:
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/IMG_0966.jpg
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/willowcanter.jpg
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/willowtrot.jpg
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/IMG_0953.jpg


Short video:
http://s237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/?action=view&current=MVI_0938.flv (she's laaazy!!)


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She moves very nicely, and I like how she built except the neck. Somehow it looks very thin to me. Although may be it's OK for wbs as I don't have much experience with them...


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I agree with what was already stated. I'm not sure if it the angle or the the ground she was standing on but she looked a little shallow-hocked but I'm pretty sure it was ground or her stance because she has her right foot turned out sightly as if she was relaxing or something. Her neck is also bothering me. It seem to be very thin and coming straight out of her shoulder. Her shoulder is just beautiful by the way! Her neck seems to be thin and coming right out of it rather than sloping gently down to her chest. 

Here is an example of a Swedish Warmblood stud. I think it may be the breed because his neck is similar but it does connect to the chest a little more smoothly. It could also be that she's young and her neck isn't toned to its full potential.


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

I love her, nothing bad to say about her build, her neck isn't that bad. Her face is beautiful, she looks like a nice filly!


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

in the pics she looked to me like she had a bit of a short back. however this is just my opinion, some people like short backs.
do you have any pics of her as a 3 yr old? id love to see them.
what do plan to do with her?


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

What would you be planning to do with her?

Honestly, I don't think she's that bad. I'm not too happy with her really big front end, with her smaller hind quarters, however I have not had any experience with Swedish Warmbloods. She seems like she's really friendly, though.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone...
She's a very cute little girl, and I was there when my friend bought her at a Warmblood auction, so we've kind of "shared" her for the past year.. and now my friend wants to sell her because she's getting bored of riding.
We were looking for a dressage prospect that could jump as well, and she looked like a good candidate, so I would be starting her English, with a "major" in dressage and a "minor" in jumping. 

Another question:
She has a big white spot on her belly... is that something I should worry about during inspections?


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm not the best with conformation, so I won't go there. She has a very nice long trot. I love her color and her head. I think she will be very nice once she outgrows her baby akward looking stage.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

She is a chunky little butt nugget. But she's a cutie pie.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I love the marking on her front left leg!! I have never seen a marking like that...I have seen a ring around a knee but not half a sock

She looks like a fairly decent mover. I would like to see a video now when she is all porportioned out but I would take her while you can.

I am not good on conformation so I will just pass on that but I definatly think she has potential.


----------



## VegasShowgirl (Jan 29, 2008)

Did you ever decide if you were going to buy her? I think that she is stunning and from the pictures, she seems like she would make a very nice dressage horse. I love the picture of her trotting. Her neck is arched and she looks fabulous! Shes looks a little pudgy, but she'll thin out and be striking when she gets older. I think you should go for it! She's beautiful!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the input everyone! I haven't decided as my friend hasn't officially put her on the market yet, and I can't make up my mind about her. 
I was there when my friend bought her and she's always kind of been half mine... minus having the financial commitment hah and from day 1 I thought she should be mine, so it's very possible I'll end up with her.
I'm hoping to get out there sometime soonish and get updated pictures, although she'll be all fuzzy and gross from her winter coat. We're planning on starting her this spring, although I've been on her a couple times bareback (just me, no extra weight and I'm light... so no attacks please) and led around a few circles, but her official training starts this spring. She was supposed to be my Dressage horse and my friend's jumper 
We haven't done much with her besides my couple of "rides" and basic politeness on the ground. We've just been letting her be a baby till she's three and a bit. 
I'm still kind of hoping to make her officially "mine" though.. 
Her tail is really neat too. It has golden strands in it and is natually crimped. Oh, and it's LONG!
Yes, she was a little pudgy - she was fattened up for winter


----------

